# حصريااا مكتبة شرائط المرنم الجميل " ايمن كفرونى " ..



## بولا وديع (27 أغسطس 2009)

*مكتبة شرائط **(المرنم / ايمن كفروني)*














*فى ناس كتير ميعرفوش مين هو ايمن كفرونى
المرنم دة جميل جدا 
اسمعة ومش هتندم
على ضمانتى . 
*
​
 الشريط الاول
شريط لغيرك ماراح بقي اغني 






*هنا*

الشريط الثاني 
شريط شو ما قالوا الناس 







*هنا*

الشريط الثالث 
شريط حب اسر قلبى 






الوجه الاول للشريط
*هنا*

الوجه الثاني للشريط 
*هنا*


الشريط الرابع
شريط تعبت من الضياع








*هنا*

 الشريط الخامس
شريط راح غنيلك







الوجه الاول من الشريط 
*هنا* 

الوجه الثاني للشريط 
 *هنا*



الشريط السادس
شريط دايس علي عسلك 







*هنا*


*صلو من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## avatakla_1 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*تسلم ايدك شوية شرايط جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## 5star (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*مجهود رائه ربنا يحافظ عليك *​


----------



## mozard (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يبارككم 
أرجو تغيير الإسم وائل بأيمن


----------



## بولا وديع (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*مرسى جدا على ردودكم الجميلة دة
ربنا يحافظ عليكم*
​


----------



## ehab emo (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يعوضك بجد الف الف الف شكر


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ميررررررررسى بجد انا بحب الترانيم بتاعتة كلها
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## بولا وديع (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرسى لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مرسي علي تعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## micpower (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااا يا بولا 
بس خلي بالك 
انت كاتب : فى ناس كتير ميعرفوش مين هو وائل كفرونى
هو ايمن كفروني .... باين عليك سميع لوائل كافوري يا عم بولا ..هههههههههه
تشكر يا جميل على المجموعو الجميلة دي


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للترانيم 
والمجهود
الرب معكم​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ميررررررسى ليك على المكتبه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بولا وديع (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك وعلى مروركم الدائم*​


----------

